# Was that an embryo in my chicken egg?



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Or am I just so baby fever crazy that I'm losing it?









When I was cooking eggs tonight, I noticed what I thought was a large blood spot in one of the eggs. Those creep me out, so I went to get it out, and when I got closer it looked like a little embryo! There was also what looked like a tiny vein coming from the "spot" going into the yoke! I've never seen anything like this before!

I let it cook and put it into a container which is now sitting in my fridge. I couldn't bear to throw out this little embryo, if that's really what it is. I know, I'm nuts.







*sigh*


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok, so I just came across this page- http://pageslap.wordpress.com/2008/1...ich-came-first and what I found looked pretty much like the third picture but smaller, so I guess there's my answer.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a great fear of finding an chick in an egg like that *shudder*


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I have a great fear of finding an chick in an egg like that *shudder*

usually things like this freak me out, but I actually found it kind of neat.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I am sure that if it where to happen even though I would be totally squeeked out about it I would have to look it over. I am very curious in that way but it still makes me *shudder* to think about it happening.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, when I first realized what I was probably actually looking at, my first reaction was "Oooooh noooo







" but then of course I had to check it out for a while. I see blood spots quite often but this was definitely a first for me!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I am sure that if it where to happen even though I would be totally squeeked out about it I would have to look it over. I am very curious in that way but it still makes me *shudder* to think about it happening.

Same here - but this is also why I get eggs from hens who have had no male contact







lol - Its personal and I don't want to offend, but im not about to eat a killed little baby - id rather just each chicken period waste lmao

I found goose eggs once - they were completely abandoned







- I thought id have a chance at hatching them but no luck (they were very cold when I took them home anyhow) - so after a few months (yeah stinky lol) I craked them open to see what was inside and it was very interesting - curiosity killed the cat apparently. lol


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

How fascinating. I buy organic eggs, and here they generally still come from smaller suppliers, so I am getting suspicious that they might be fertilized. Particularly one brand which keeps having these parts of the yolk that don't seem possible to beat in to the rest of the egg. I can't see an embryo, but it's clearly non-yolk tissue.
Of course, ever since my 9th grade biology class used dissection of chicken eggs to explain placentas, embryos and umbilical cords (find them all! ok there wasn't an embryo, but where it would develop) I can't think of chicken eggs as anything but chicken periods


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

I had to stop buying the cage-free eggs that were available at our local grocery due to so many of the eggs have these little things in them. I was just waaaaay too squicked out by it.







:

Wish I could find an egg suppllier with chaste chickens.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

I find little "things" that I assume are embryos in my eggs a lot. I figure if they are that small and I eat chicken anyway, then it's no big deal.


----------



## rebirth (Oct 17, 2008)

I only buy unfertilized eggs for this very reason!


----------

